# Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!! Pics added pg 3



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

ohhhh - I am on pins and needles - Shipper just called me - they are in Wyoming and under 800 miles from me. I swear, I am loving this shipper now that they picked up and are heading this way (had a rocky communication start - but it all worked out!) Totally reasonable prices, can track their route, and they are caring for the critters so well. They even have goats of their own so they are aware of what to do with them 

Oh the hours are going sooooo slow!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost here!*

Once you get them there and if you are totally happy with the service you should put a note in the Transport Terminal area with their contact information so that others can possibly use them :thumb:

So how many new additions are you getting?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Almost here!*

How exciting....  ....can't wait to see pics ...when they get settled..... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost here!*

That is a great idea - thank you Stacey. I am working with another breeder to try and get her animals moved through these people right now.

I am getting 9 new animals - 2 bucklings, 1 buck, 1 doeling, 1 yearling, 1 FF, 3 sr. does from two different farms 

Ohhh I am so hoping they get here when it is still light. I need to take updated pics of everyone - even my babies from this year!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost here!*

pictures are SO Hard to get. I have a small herd and I finally got updated pictures of everyone. its time consuming


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost here!*

That is for sure and now that baby season is over - its hay season..... gahhhh - I hate bucking hay .... swear I am going to pay the boys to do the rest of it!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Almost here!*

I wish I was still in process of babies being born and new ones arriving instead of dealing with putting up hay, putting in new fencing and building the buck pen.

But you can't have the fun part without the work.

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost here!*

I hear ya Amika.

The worst part is - I have no where to put the hay at the moment - I have a duck sitting on a clutch right in the middle of one wall of the hay barn (stacked the hay around her) then I have the baby ducks in another corner - another Barred Rock laying a clutch (someone wants the chicks so was like FINE) and then the kittens "safe zone" - but had to get it out of my horse trailer since I will need it when the shipper gets here - Have to meet them next to the freeway because of our roads.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost here!*

I have about 2 hours till they are here - I am pacing!!!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost here!*

Hmmmm down to just about 1 1/2 hours, I bet you are extremely excited, they shouldf be home around 9pm your time right?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Almost here!*

You better take lots of pics!!! I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost here!*

Yah I am figuring that I will be meeting them right about 9 pm - get home about 10 - of course it will be dark - Grrrr!


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Almost here!*

Congrats! I wonder if we are using the same shipper. We are getting some sheep from Washington and we got a message he was in Wyoming then Idaho.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost here!*

I am positive - pancho and missy? They are really nice.

Well - should be leaving my house in about 20 to go meet them  wooooo hoooooo

Where are your sheep?


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Almost here!*

Maybe not...But our shipper Ron is following a similar route. Our sheep are coming from Camas Washington to us near Duluth Minnesota. We can't wait until they arrive but I heard they don't compare to goats!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost here!*

Nope, I am not using Ron - but I know who he is! I got a SWEET deal with them and have had a pretty good experience!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost here!*

They are here and oh my gosh I am in LOVE


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!!*

Yay!! We can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!!*

I am so stoked.... I got to see everyone "in the daylight" today - and OH MY GOSH these girls are gorgeous!!! Now I "know" what wonderful animals these really really are!!! I looked at them - and looked at mine that I already had that were not "show" and "milk" lines - WOW - what a difference.

Thank you so much to Addie and Joe at Proctor Hill Farm and Joanne at Dragonfly Farm - both in MA - Ya'all are AMAZING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!!*

Congrats on your new additions!!!!!  Now shippers info please???? LOL I am always looking for more good transporters since I ship so often.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!!*

can't wait for pics!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!!*

shippers info (and I will put this in the transport section also)

Pancho and Missy
[email protected]
Pancho - 386.937.7644
Missy - 386.937.7326

They were excellent with the goats (even with some being possibly pregnant) and are all around good people.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!!*

congrats!! glad everything went smoothly. cannot wait to see pictures!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!!*

I am posting the "surprise additions now - but realized I don't have a picture from Addie of the one ... so waiting on that ... but you will be able to see pedigree info here shortly of the doeling - and the buckling will have a pic and live in 15 min

New girls -

Veronica
Delight
Cassiopia
Ferrari
Juniper
Wicked

New boys
Donnie
TeKillYa
Excalibur

I will also be working on my breeding schedule and making that live shortly


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!!*

did you mean to post pictures?? I dont see them


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!!*

maybe live on her website......?? I'm off to go check.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!!*



myfainters said:


> maybe live on her website......?? I'm off to go check.


oh

why did I think of that :doh:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!!*

Love, love Ferrari and Juniper!! Such pretty girls!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!!*

Thank you - I am trying to get new pics - but not working out so well here the last couple nights .... but I do have a couple from this morning that will upload.


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Almost here!*



 kelebek said:


> That is for sure and now that baby season is over - its hay season..... gahhhh - I hate bucking hay .... swear I am going to pay the boys to do the rest of it!


When i was a kid, i kind of hated it - it was ALOT of work, but now my sibs and i laugh about the stuff we wanted to kill each other for - esp the time my dad threw his back out and we had to get the hay in ourselves (it was baled already) and after filling the wagon, my brother ran the tractor too fast on the hill - my one sis and I were screaming at him to stop - and the whole wagon tipped sideways and dumped the load. We had him down on the ground and were pounding the crap out of him, and my baby sis had to go get Mom to break up the fight..................good times lol.

plus, i could eat all i wanted and never gained a pound b/c we worked it all off. Wish that was the case now :laugh:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!!*

Wicked -




























TeKillYa










San Juan and TeKillYa










Veronica with Cassi behind her










Juniper



















Gang of girls last night -










Ferarri (with Messina behind)










Excalibur










Delight



















Cassi










Doni and SJ










Triton and TeKillYa


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!! Pics added *



They are all gorgeous! I love the pic of Juniper on the ground...it looks like she's smiling!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!! Pics added *

They are BEAUTIFUL!!! Congrats on such great animals!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!! Pics added *

OMG Allison....absolutely gorgeous new herd!!

I am totally in love with Wicked...though Delight and Cassi are extremely close in line  I absolutely love the "Very long, dainty dairy" ND, those pretty legs help keep the teats out of the milk bucket as well as giving them such an elegant look.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!! Pics added *

Thank you Thank you ... .yes - I am in LOVE .... I can't wait to breed them or find out if they are preggers .... so excited!!!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!! Pics added *

They are gorgeous!!!  I LOVE TeKillYa!!  :drool: 

Congrats!!!!! :clap: :hi5:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!! Pics added *

GORGEOUSSS!!!!!! :O :O :O 
Congrats!


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!! Pics added*

Nice! Juniper is hilarious


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!! Pics added *

They are beautiful Allison!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!! Pics added *

OMG!! I love Juniper even more after these two pix!! LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!! Pics added *

Wow...congrats..... they are beautiful....  :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!! Pics added *

Congrats!! Really love Wicked and Cassi!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!! Pics added *

Congratulations!!! Excellent herd you've got there!


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!! Pics added *

Gorgeous! Super cute!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!! Pics added *

Allison, I just got a doe yesterday that looks exactly like Wicked. Just with blue eyes. She was from a doe I sold as bred to my Brush Creek buck so a home bred too! But they look so similar it's ridiculous. I should send you a pic.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!! Pics added *

Please do kylee ---

Ashley - thank you ... I am so excited for my "new start"

Thank you Kannm


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!! Pics added *

Very nice looking herd. Congratulations! :wahoo:


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!! Pics added *

congrats on your new goaties,, omg I love the shot of the one that is all smiles... they are truly gorgeous,,,,


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost here! They're HERE - They're HERE!!! Pics added *

Thank you for the kind words  I am very pleased with the animals that I had shipped in from Proctor Hill Farm and Dragonfly Farm - both from MA


----------

